# What is the Best Way to Learn Excel VBA???



## Lidsavr (Jul 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the best way to learn VBA? 

I want to be able sit down, do some coding and then be able to run a program from within Excel. I am a newbie to VBA, but can pretty much figure things out when viewing code after I create a macro. 

I'm pretty frustrated. I've looked for good reference material so I can learn VBA. Everything I find is very basic (stuff I can accomplish by creating a macro) or way, way over my head. I've looked up training classes in my area and cannot find any that deal with VBA. Advanced Excel classes only lightly brush over the topic. 

Do all of the people who can grind code out on this site have a gift, or am I just behind the 8-ball??? - On second thought, don't answer the last question


----------



## Fazza (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,

For sure there are many similar threads on your question, and many different answers.

For me, I bought a really great book. John Walkenbach's Excel Power Programming. (It helped that I was already expert in Excel, other than programming, and had done some familiarity with elementary programming from 'eons' ago; though such a background is helpful, it isn't necessary.)

Learning VBA for Excel will be slow initially. Like learning a new language. You know what you want to do, but getting it right can be frustratingly slow/difficult. Even really simple tasks. Hang in there and after a year or whatever you'll find it as easy as typing an email. And so many wonderful things can be done.

HTH, Fazza


----------



## Lidsavr (Jul 13, 2010)

Fazza,
Thank you for the encouragment. I thought there might be training available, but it appears not. I will check out the book you recommended.

I consider myself an advanced Excel user (I hesitate to say expert), but the VBA has been slow and tough. I'm getting a few things down as I go along (and taking a lot of notes!). A year or two before I feel comfortable? I can do that !

Thanks again,

Charles (Lidsavr)


----------



## Fazza (Jul 13, 2010)

Fantastic. Sounds like a positive outlook, Charles. Have fun. F


----------



## byrdamy (Jul 20, 2010)

VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel

This book is so helpful, it starts with the basics and provides basic examples that are also very useful. Very well worth it.


----------



## trevexcel2 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I agree that books are very helpful. But sometimes some questions can only be answered by asking others or by looking at example macros you've recorded. Especially when working with objects.... e.g. that you must use "set" command on the left hand side of an equation, otherwise it assigns a value and not an object. Also, the object browser is not always as easy to use as you would want, in the help files... Maybe somebody has tips for me here, for Office 2007.


----------



## ziad alsayed (Jul 22, 2010)

hi,

i bought the complete bundle for excel 2007 from Mr excel, it is really good, i am still a beginner but believe me it is working fine.
you also buy buy the live lessons "VBA  and Macros for microsof excel" sseperatly as a bebinning (it is include in the bundle).

don't worry just start.


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 28, 2010)

That is really a personal question that can vary greatly from person to person depending on what kind of "learner" you are.  You first need to recognize what kind of "learner" you are.  Some people do better in classroom settings, where they can ask questions.  Others do better with on-line tutorials, or from books with exercises in them where they can go at their own pace.  Yet others might require one-on-one interaction with a teacher.

I myself am a very visual learner who likes a classroom setting where I can ask lots of questions.  This is how I first got "introduced" to VBA.  Once I got that foundation, then I started to buy the "self-teach" books with exercises and did OK with that.  As I came across specific problems I couldn't figure out, I started using the on-line forums like this one (and that is how I ended up here!).

So I would say it really all depends on what kind of person you are.


----------



## perpectuals777 (Aug 16, 2016)

Dear Lids.

You can try the Wiseowl Youtube Videos which teaches you from the very basic of VBA Codings. Its very nice. I am facing the same problem as like as you. But, Starting learning it from last week onwards, those videos gives me a very high confidence level.

you can try that.

Thank You.


----------

